# Purchased Pedders Street 2 Today - Advice on Set-Up?



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Fellow gear-heads, please lend me your advice - 

I just bought the Pedders Street 2 today for my 2005 M6 Goat (who knows when it will actually arrive). I will be having a local shop do the install and am looking for advice on set-up for camber or anything else that comes into play when installing and setting up this package.

I'm looking for improved performance but don't want to be too aggressive and wear my rubber prematurely. Thanks for the input and help!


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

unless your setting your car up for a specific purpose i would just have them do a 4 wheel alignment and call it done, especially because doing a proper alignment will help prolong your tires


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, I understand that...and a proper shop will do that, but I need to know the camber angles and any other variable that are associated with this package so that I can tell my dealer how to get it "dialed in".


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.peddersusa.com/images/PDFS/Pedders GTO Alignment Specs.pdf


----------



## 1quik ls2 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have it on my 05 and love it!!! Totally new car as far as handling. A lil bit stiffer ride but well worth it in the long run as far as performance. Yes, I also used the pedder's 4 wheel alignment specs as linked above ^^^^^^^. Never had a prob with it after this alignment. Great tire wear. Also would be a good idea to check your front/rear cradle alignments while your at it. Many GTO's were not aligned properly and my front was off mark a 1/4". Rear was ok. Well worth the extra $ to have this checked out. Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

noel the legend said:


> Fellow gear-heads, please lend me your advice -
> 
> I just bought the Pedders Street 2 today for my 2005 M6 Goat (who knows when it will actually arrive). I will be having a local shop do the install and am looking for advice on set-up for camber or anything else that comes into play when installing and setting up this package.
> 
> I'm looking for improved performance but don't want to be too aggressive and wear my rubber prematurely. Thanks for the input and help!


Noel, Congrats on Joining the Pedders Nation, I'm not a vendor on this forum, so i'm posting in a technical regard only.

If your shop has any questions about the GTO they can feel free to call me, i'll help however i can (don't believe you purchased from me, but that doesn't matter, i'll help anyone with a GTO Suspension Question, though i'd prefer that they were Pedders parts, lol)

my phone number is 860-880-0486 and as i said, feel free to give it to the shop if there are any questions.

Pedders EP9166 Radius Rod Install Sheet

Pedders EP1145 Sub Frame Bushing Install Sheet

Rear Shock Upper Bushings

Strut Tower Bar Install Sheet

GTO Cradle Alignment (Special Tools Required)

My Basic Alignment Specs

Every car that I align during a Pedders Install gets custom specs. 
For you i would use my alignment specs as a guide, but would maybe go a bit more positive on the rear toe since you have the stock inner control arm bushings in the rear still. I'd go to about +.10 on each side for a total rear toe of +.20

Be mindful of the clearance to the front strut with the tire at it's top most point, adjust to max camber, while ensuring that there is enough clearance and that both sides are even.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I went with the standard specs, but on my 2nd alignment I requested 0.5 deg negative front Camber. Made a nice difference in turn-in.... no word on tire wear yet, though.

BOB


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

BobS said:


> I went with the standard specs, but on my 2nd alignment I requested 0.5 deg negative front Camber. Made a nice difference in turn-in.... no word on tire wear yet, though.
> 
> BOB


I have the 0.5 negative camber setup as well. Since I'm running a staggered wheel setup and can't rotate, I figured who cares if the fronts wear a little quicker. 

18,000 miles, the rears Toyo's almost need replacing but the fronts are okay. They're showing more wear out on the edges due to the way I like to drive around corners. I don't think the outer edge wear like that is due to neg. camber.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you, everyone, for the helpful feedback. I'm very greatful to have such a great community of enthusiasts. 

[email protected] - Thank you, specifically! I'll print out the info you supplied in the morning and put your # on it for my shop in case they need. I will eventually be getting front/rear sway bars and I'll make sure I order them through Wretched as a "thank you" for your service. 

My closest Pedders dealer/installer just moved near D.C. and that isn't very close anymore. 

Now, I just have to be patient. I know Pedders GTO parts have been taking 4-6 weeks to deliver.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

noel the legend said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the helpful feedback. I'm very greatful to have such a great community of enthusiasts.
> 
> [email protected] - Thank you, specifically! I'll print out the info you supplied in the morning and put your # on it for my shop in case they need. I will eventually be getting front/rear sway bars and I'll make sure I order them through Wretched as a "thank you" for your service.
> 
> ...


I don't have a local installer either. I went to a local wheel/alignment shop that does suspension work on the occasional race car and lifted Jeep. No issues.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

How long did everyone have to wait after they placed their order?


----------



## KTintheBurg (Jan 30, 2012)

*Pedders*

I would strongly recommend using a Pedders approved dealer for the instal of your Street II package. I had a local shop install the package and I have been back and forth with adjustments and they can never get the camber correct. The authorized pedder installer knew exactally what needed to be done. I went with the aggressive setting and had new tires put on as well.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Agree. Unless you're capable of installing yourself, find a dealer who's approved and has done a few of these installs.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Had mine done by a Pedders dealer (BEHE Performance) 3 years ago. I autox and do HPDE's and have had no issues with tire wear.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't understand how it could be such a big deal. I installed all of my parts and it was fairly straight forward.


----------

